
Ask HN: What would you ask a perfect AI teacher to teach you? - samcollins
I work at Udacity and am interested in seeing how AI will end up playing a big role in education. I&#x27;m just curious -- if a perfect AI we&#x27;re created that could teach you any concept, what would you prioritise learning? It would still take learning time on your part but the AI would understand your current level and coach and motivate you to learn the necessary concepts to meet your learning goal.<p>So, you&#x27;ve downloaded the app.<p>What are the top three things you would ask it to teach you?<p>Optional: how much time would you give to learning them?
======
skaplun
I'd learn how to update that AI to work instead of me :)

